# Still in the game



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

It's been rough this past 6 months and I've been.... and still going through some very tough family stuff. But I do try to keep up and make a good bit of soap.
Chocolate Swirl~ Vanilla Bean
The swirl in the chocolate is a rich black cocoa powder added to the part of the soap and swirled in. Lots of raw cocoa butter & and a little cocoa fragrance...after making this soap I had to make a pan of brownies to cure the chocolate craving in the house.
I'm gearing up for the farmers markets this spring! :gaptooth: 
7# log


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

That is some beautiful soap you've got there!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Imagine getting your mouth washed out with that. lol


----------



## bcadybug (Jul 2, 2009)

Sure LOOKS good enough to eat.... 

Val


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks!
Yup it smells good enough to eat....proof of that lies in the fact at some crafts shows I had found bite marks in a bar or two after a group of children would follow moms around in the booth :shocked:


----------



## Tirzah (May 19, 2006)

How beautiful!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Loving the swirls!! Did you use a vertical or horizontal log mold???

Sorry to hear you're having family problems. I said a prayer for you and your family


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Loving the swirls!! Did you use a vertical or horizontal log mold???
> 
> Sorry to hear you're having family problems. I said a prayer for you and your family


Thanks! 
That's a horizontal mold, I cut my full size mold in half to be able to split batches when needed.
Thanks for the prayers, they are greatly appreciated! My Wife has fallen ill to a rare rheumatological disorder...this happened back in early July and has pretty much gotten worse....I'm now chief cook and bottle washer as well as taking care of her the farm n business...this is a terrible disorder! I hope we can get through it.


----------



## springvalley (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh how yummy!!! It looks absolutely delicious. Watch those kids, especially if you put any 'samples' out!! Makes me wish I had 'smellavision' on this computer as I'd love to take a wiff of that bar.

I'm so sorry to hear about your wife, too. Just said a prayer for you and your family and will add you to our prayer list. 

Catherine


----------



## beaglady (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear about your wife's illness. 

Beautiful swirls, though.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Bill, good to see you here! Your soap is beautiful, as always. So sorry to hear about Jeanette. Hope you are able to get some good care for her, and that she gets some releif soon. It must be very hard on all of you. I'll keep the 3 of you in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

Tinker said:


> Bill, good to see you here! Your soap is beautiful, as always. So sorry to hear about Jeanette. Hope you are able to get some good care for her, and that she gets some releif soon. It must be very hard on all of you. I'll keep the 3 of you in my thoughts & prayers.


There you are tink!! miss ya from our old forum darlin! yeah I have been up to my eyeballs in bizzy but still pluggin away at those bills, I'm looking for spring time to get back in the markets too!
Good to see ya girl!
Here's another just cut,
Pearberry & Pomegranate


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Oh my! Your swirls are just gorgeous!!! I just went to a farmers market meeting today. I am so excited for the upcoming market season. I hope your wife gets to feeling better.


----------



## Ladyhen (Aug 28, 2004)

Beautiful as always, Bill!

Which markets are you planning to hit this year? Denver? Hickory? I have considered Lincolnton, but I don't know if it is worth it? I may head down to Gastonia...

Praying for your family. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great to see you to Bill. And your soap is beautiful, as always. Love those swirls.


----------



## Tater'sPa (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks y'all!
Hey there Christy ;-) Thanks! I'm going to focus on just one market right now in Denver......with Jeanette being down and I have planes for the market in South Charlotte on Tuesdays, I'm kinda looking into some farm friends carrying some of my products & eggs in Conover.....I gotta lotta stuff to get lined up......we'll see what happens!
You might want to try Conover too. 
lemme know if ya need anything! I hope y'all are doing ok!


----------

